# Happy Halloween!



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Totally precious!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How cute are they 
Happy Halloween everyone. 
Happy Birthday Tracey and Happy anniversary Donna and Nick. And sorry if I got that wrong, but my (often faulty) memory is telling me these things


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So so cute are they both! Happy Halloween


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the cops and robbers!! - they can come trick to treating here anytime.
Thank you marzi!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer are fantastic.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN LEXI AND BEEMER LOVE FROM DOT, KIKI & INZI XXX*
:devil::devil:
Couldn't resist doctoring this pic of Dot in the wood this morning  it was quite grey and the camera flashed - hence the red eye - but what with the flying ears, red eye and large teeth she does look somewhat vampire -ish


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie won best costume in a contest on Facebook. The prize is two tickets to the Ottawa Pet Expo on November 14th.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN LEXI AND BEEMER LOVE FROM DOT, KIKI & INZI XXX*
> 
> :devil::devil:
> 
> Couldn't resist doctoring this pic of Dot in the wood this morning  it was quite grey and the camera flashed - hence the red eye - but what with the flying ears, red eye and large teeth she does look somewhat vampire -ish



Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Maggie won best costume in a contest on Facebook. The prize is two tickets to the Ottawa Pet Expo on November 14th.



This is one of my favorite pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a pair of cuties they are:love-eyes: Well done beautiful Maggie.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love Dot and love Maggie. What is the pet expo Barb? HO gets home Thursday, maybe we'll bring Rufus down to it, are pets welcome?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So adorable. I really wish mine would dress up but they hate it, however Nick loves it. So this is what I got.....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wowza that is some serious Halloween decorating that you guys have going there. I bet the trick or treaters love going to your house.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN LEXI AND BEEMER LOVE FROM DOT, KIKI & INZI XXX*
> :devil::devil:
> Couldn't resist doctoring this pic of Dot in the wood this morning  it was quite grey and the camera flashed - hence the red eye - but what with the flying ears, red eye and large teeth she does look somewhat vampire -ish


Love the teeth on dot, but this is what I get every time I sit down. Sid and his nashers bounding towards me 
Your so clever with tha animation marzi


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Love Dot and love Maggie. What is the pet expo Barb? HO gets home Thursday, maybe we'll bring Rufus down to it, are pets welcome?



Fairlie, here's the link. http://ottawapetexpo.ca/ Maybe I could meet you there. I have an extra ticket as Mike doesn't want to go. Not his thing. I'll be going on the Saturday right after doggie school. Should be there about 11:00 am. Pets are welcome to come too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hooray, not only are we free but another of my sisters will be here that weekend so we'll be able to get away guilt free. I just have to work out if I'm brave enough to enter Rufus in the dock diving competition.  Let me talk to HO tonight Barb before I confirm that we'll be there but it looks good.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Enter him


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love all the photo's, well done Maggie - so cute in that outfit, and fairlie you must enter Rufus into the dock diving - with lots of photo's for us to see of course, and not looked at link but if there is a prettiest dog comp maggie will surely win it - may have to keep her out of the dock diving so she can have her lovely fluffy legs!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This was last years halloween pic's 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1505398139726541&id=1494727437460278

didn't make quite as much effort this year!


https://www.facebook.com/1494727437...727437460278/1658052291127791/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Hooray, not only are we free but another of my sisters will be here that weekend so we'll be able to get away guilt free. I just have to work out if I'm brave enough to enter Rufus in the dock diving competition.  Let me talk to HO tonight Barb before I confirm that we'll be there but it looks good.


That would be awesome! You simply must enter him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done Maggie! A true super model.
I agree - Rufus must go dock diving, it's his thing!


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nikki & Tobi


----------

